

Nest learning thermostat gets refreshed with a slimmer design - iqster
http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/02/nest-learning-thermostat-gets-refreshed-with-a-slimmer-design-i/

======
kevinpo
Matt, the founder of Nest, is doing an AMA right now:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/10tpxx/i_am_matt_roger...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/10tpxx/i_am_matt_rogers_founder_of_nest_and_former_apple/)

------
joezydeco
Any updates to the software? I'd really like to see some kind of API available
over the network.

Radio Thermostat (<http://www.radiothermostat.com/>) makes a line that's not
as pretty, but they provide a web/JSON interface that looks pretty
interesting.

API doc:
[http://www.radiothermostat.com/documents/RTCOA%20WiFI%20API%...](http://www.radiothermostat.com/documents/RTCOA%20WiFI%20API%20V1_0R3.pdf)

~~~
harper
although not necessarily a public api, you can control the nest via rest.

here is a reference implementation <https://gist.github.com/3808559>

------
tocomment
Will Nest work with a dual zone system? (Also does anyone have one of these? I
have questions)

~~~
Terretta
I have it in 8 zones. They cooperate well.

~~~
tocomment
Are you saying you have 8 zones, or 8 zones and a nest for each one??

~~~
maratd
You need a nest for each zone.

------
aidenn0
Nice, but I'm not spending $250 on a thermostat; I have 10 thermostats in my
house.

~~~
ssewell
So... you're wealthy enough to own a house that requires _10_ thermostats, but
don't want a premium system to control it? :-)

~~~
aidenn0
A 4 bedroom 2-story house with radiators in each room. I'm not poor, but we're
not talking top 1% here.

~~~
brown9-2
I'm not a homeowner - is it normal to have this many radiators in a house this
size? My 2BR apartment has one thermostat and my parent's 4BR house has one as
well.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
IIRC, if you do not have central heat, then you have a radiator in every room
you want heated. Each radiator is then going to have its own thermostat to
control its heat level for that room.

------
mschaef
My home has separate heating and cooling systems. (The heating is done with
radiators and the cooling is a conventional AC.) Does anybody happen to know
if Nest works in this type of system?

~~~
pdovy
I believe it should. If the systems have separate thermostats you'll need two
nests though I think (they apparently can communicate with one another).

~~~
schiffern
>If the systems have separate thermostats you'll need two nests though I think

You shouldn't, unless you can't run the wires to the same location for some
reason.

~~~
mschaef
It's a >70 year old house, so it's a miracle when I can get wires anywhere.

What we have in our favor, though, is that the boiler is in the unfinished
basement, the air handler is in the unfinished attic, and our electrician ran
some pull string through a chaseway that connects the two. It may actually be
possible to get both sets of wires to the same spot.

------
sumone4life
Can anyone comment on whether buying one of these is worth it and if they've
seen any savings?

~~~
dpark
I'm wondering if they provide any meaningful savings vs a cheap programmable
thermostat. Putting your HVAC on timers so it runs less will obviously save
energy, but can Nest actually do much better than a unit from Home Depot?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Nest has an awesome feature called AirWave.

When you're running the AC, it actually learns how long it can continue to
cool by just running the fan due the the lingering coolness of the coils after
the compressor has been running. This causes the AC compressor to run less
while you're still able to be kept cool, at significant cost savings.

Your standard thermostats currently don't do this.

------
tocomment
What happened with the patent issues we heard about a few months ago?

~~~
protomyth
Nest went after the patents [http://allthingsd.com/20120926/nest-takes-
honeywell-patents-...](http://allthingsd.com/20120926/nest-takes-honeywell-
patents-back-to-the-drawing-board/)

------
bratsche
I'm curious to know if some of the software features of the new Nest will make
it into an update for owners of the first-generation Nest.

~~~
meta
Yes, 1st gen are getting the upgrade as well.

From: [http://www.nest.com/blog/2012/10/02/the-next-generation-
nest...](http://www.nest.com/blog/2012/10/02/the-next-generation-nest-
thermostat/)

~~~
bratsche
I just got an email from Nest. Subject? Oh, just "Experience 3.0 Software and
a whole new Nest".

I am pleased.

